# Sonokinetic Espressivo now available!



## Sonokinetic BV (Feb 13, 2017)

*Sonokinetic is proud to present "Espressivo"*



Many of our phrase-based libraries are conceived with a specific usage in mind... Maximo for intense action,
Sotto for subtle scoring and Grosso for dramatic chases. The performances captured in these libraries have
been put to use by our composer base in varied and surprising ways. For this reason we can't wait to hear what
you create using our most intense library yet... "Espressivo".

The sounds of horror, terror and suspense are as old as cinema itself, from Herrmann's "Psycho" & "Vertigo" to
Goldsmith's "Alien" & "The Omen". These dissonant strings, stabbing brass sections, skittering percussion and
aleatoric woodwinds are as synonymous to the genres, making our hair stand on end and forcing us to avert
our eyes from the screen. Many other composers such as Karlheinz Stockhausen and Charles Ives have been
our inspiration too, creating a palette of sounds which provide both inspiration and intimidation.

In the recording sessions we pushed our orchestra to their physical and mental limit and they rewarded us with
some extraordinary playing techniques that would be just impossible for a composer to pull off using multisampled
libraries. Our strings, brass, woodwind and percussion players wrung everything out of their
instruments. After they were done we wrapped the performances in a brand new Kontakt engine to ensure maximum flexibility and playability from the hundreds of phrases on offer. For the first time ever with a Sonokinetic library you can trigger up to 48 phrases simultaneously (from the hundreds available), all tempo synced and with multiple microphone options. Pads, rhythmic loops, crescendi, melodies and stabs all meld together in one gloriously terrifying instrument sure to add realism, authenticity and a dose of drama to your
cues.

*Overview*


*Playthrough*




Espressivo is compatible with the free Kontakt Player version 5.1 and above. It is also fully compatible with Komplete Kontrol, Kontakt version 5.5.2 and above.

Espressivo is available until April 1st at the introductory price of €199,90 after which the price will revert to €249,90


https://www.sonokinetic.net/products/instruments/espressivo/?ref=vi-c


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 13, 2017)

so is this all aleatoric, the demo has a lot of things in it.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi Craig, it is all aleatoric, but some of it has tonal elements.


----------



## lucky909091 (Feb 13, 2017)

Craig, how could you hear the demo? There is no possible link.....


----------



## Vastman (Feb 13, 2017)

Hey, Sonobuds! Is all of Ignacio's lovely piece Expressivo? Could you post a naked verion, if not? As one who owns and luvs ur libs, I'm very excited (and broke at the moment)!

Look forewarn to hearing more and it sounds like another winner...


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 13, 2017)

+1 for a 'naked' version.


----------



## mac (Feb 13, 2017)

I took from @Sonokinetic BV's reply that the demo was all Espressivo, which contains some tonal, hence the tonal stuff in the demo?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi Folks,

We always provide demos in different formats so that you can hear exactly what is Espressivo and what's not. This is just an initial scene setter, lots more information to come, as usual  

If you are having difficulty accessing the demo link, it may be possible to see it on our facebook page https://www.facebook.com/Sonokinetic


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 13, 2017)

mac said:


> I took from @Sonokinetic BV's reply that the demo was all Espressivo, which contains some tonal, hence the tonal stuff in the demo?


If so...SUPER deep library IMHO. Looking forward to more demos.


----------



## Niah2 (Feb 13, 2017)

hmm I'm confused, hopefully there will be more information in the future...


----------



## prodigalson (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm inferring from the response that this is a lot more than just Espressivo


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Feb 13, 2017)

Just to clarify any confusion, Espressivo is a selection aleatoric phrases. There is a huge variety within those phrases, but all are aleatoric


----------



## The Darris (Feb 13, 2017)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Just to clarify any confusion, Espressivo is a selection aleatoric phrases. There is a huge variety within those phrases, but all are aleatoric


This sounds right up my alley. Can't wait to see and hear more!!!


----------



## mac (Feb 13, 2017)

Yup, I was totally wrong, as usual.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Feb 13, 2017)

Very interesting. Waiting expectantly for more detail.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Mar 10, 2017)

Espressivo will be released on Tuesday 14th March. Here is a DAWCast showing it in action!


----------



## Eric G (Mar 10, 2017)

Ok. That Demo pulled me in.


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 10, 2017)

JW in a box!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 10, 2017)

What I like are fx that are time synced...that's seems something not covered before and that's a big deal. Brilliant you guys found a somewhat obvious niche no one has done.


----------



## benmrx (Mar 10, 2017)

Sounding and looking like an instant purchase!!!! Looking forward to the detailed walkthrus!


----------



## JonSolo (Mar 10, 2017)

Yes this is absolutely delicious. I am in. What no pre-order? And the loyalty thing still has me a bit confused. No worries though...still in.


----------



## reutunes (Mar 10, 2017)

benmrx said:


> Sounding and looking like an instant purchase!!!! Looking forward to the detailed walkthrus!



Wonder who's doing them?


----------



## Zhao Shen (Mar 10, 2017)

Damn. Don't know if I'll be able to grab this right away, but that is one seriously impressive demo.


----------



## robertGL (Mar 10, 2017)

Wowwowow
I vaguely remember that in a couple insomniac tizzies I requested a 1970sish Hermann and Goldsmith-styled lib in the S.K. suggestion box, then followed up with a request for a gritty spaghetti western-styled lib as well. Based upon the demos so far it seems like a blend of both, but perhaps it's parcel to being Aleatoric (word of the day for me) 
Sounds amazing


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 11, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> Yes this is absolutely delicious. I am in. What no pre-order? And the loyalty thing still has me a bit confused. No worries though...still in.




Just in case you haven't seen this.

http://support.sonokinetic.net/support/solutions/articles/215271-loyalty-program


----------



## rottoy (Mar 11, 2017)

robertGL said:


> Wowwowow
> I vaguely remember that in a couple insomniac tizzies I requested a 1970sish Hermann and Goldsmith-styled lib in the S.K. suggestion box, then followed up with a request for a gritty spaghetti western-styled lib as well. Based upon the demos so far it seems like a blend of both, but perhaps it's parcel to being Aleatoric (word of the day for me)
> Sounds amazing


It's "partial" to being aleatoric, surely?


----------



## mac (Mar 11, 2017)

kgdrum said:


> Just in case you haven't seen this.
> 
> http://support.sonokinetic.net/support/solutions/articles/215271-loyalty-program



The loyalty system that @Sonokinetic BV have in place is all kinds of confusing when you attempt to put it to use, IMO. For example, on the Maximo product page, the loyalty discount section shows me this. I do own 5 out of the 9 products listed, but what? No discount is applied if I have Maximo in my cart, and if I click the 'buy and complete' button, it adds 4 products to my cart. Very confusing, and seemingly misleading. The way I read it is that if I owned 5 out of the 9 products listed, I would be eligible for a 20% discount on the remaining ones. I gave up in the end and purchased nothing.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Mar 11, 2017)

Thanks for all your kind comments, much appreciated.

@mac Please contact us in support when you encounter issues like this, that's the best way to get your issue resolved as we can look at your account in detail.


----------



## JonSolo (Mar 11, 2017)

Since it has been updated, I think I get the loyalty program. You get a discount ONLY ON THE LATEST PRODUCT. That is the part I was missing. There are enough great sales during the year that I will catch up on the catalog soon enough, heh.


----------



## NoamL (Mar 11, 2017)

Some great sounds! Will keep an eye on this...


----------



## AR (Mar 12, 2017)

Looking forward to it. Got a film running, where that might come in handy.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Mar 14, 2017)

*Sonokinetic is proud to present "Espressivo"*



Many of our phrase-based libraries are conceived with a specific usage in mind... Maximo for intense action,
Sotto for subtle scoring and Grosso for dramatic chases. The performances captured in these libraries have
been put to use by our composer base in varied and surprising ways. For this reason we can't wait to hear what
you create using our most intense library yet... "Espressivo".

The sounds of horror, terror and suspense are as old as cinema itself, from Herrmann's "Psycho" & "Vertigo" to
Goldsmith's "Alien" & "The Omen". These dissonant strings, stabbing brass sections, skittering percussion and
aleatoric woodwinds are as synonymous to the genres, making our hair stand on end and forcing us to avert
our eyes from the screen. Many other composers such as Karlheinz Stockhausen and Charles Ives have been
our inspiration too, creating a palette of sounds which provide both inspiration and intimidation.

In the recording sessions we pushed our orchestra to their physical and mental limit and they rewarded us with
some extraordinary playing techniques that would be just impossible for a composer to pull off using multisampled
libraries. Our strings, brass, woodwind and percussion players wrung everything out of their
instruments. After they were done we wrapped the performances in a brand new Kontakt engine to ensure maximum flexibility and playability from the hundreds of phrases on offer. For the first time ever with a Sonokinetic library you can trigger up to 48 phrases simultaneously (from the hundreds available), all tempo synced and with multiple microphone options. Pads, rhythmic loops, crescendi, melodies and stabs all meld together in one gloriously terrifying instrument sure to add realism, authenticity and a dose of drama to your
cues.

*Overview*


*Playthrough*




Espressivo is compatible with the free Kontakt Player version 5.1 and above. It is also fully compatible with Komplete Kontrol, Kontakt version 5.5.2 and above.

Espressivo is available until April 1st at the introductory price of €199,90 after which the price will revert to €249,90


https://www.sonokinetic.net/products/instruments/espressivo/?ref=vi-c


----------



## fiestared (Mar 14, 2017)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> *Sonokinetic is proud to present "Espressivo"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds very good. I made a simulation in my cart, no "Loyalty program for me, even I own lots of libraries, I probably don't understand the way it works, I had the same prob with Maximo...


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Mar 14, 2017)

fiestared said:


> Sounds very good. I made a simulation in my cart, no "Loyalty program for me, even I own lots of libraries, I probably don't understand the way it works, I had the same prob with Maximo...



Hi, please contact us in support and we will look into it for you support.sonokinetic.net.


----------



## Eric G (Mar 14, 2017)

Bought! Downloading now.


----------



## MillsMixx (Mar 14, 2017)

Get the hell outta here Sono! There's goes my wallet again however I'm sure no regrets on this one :--)
This is just what I've been looking for. Extracting the files now


----------



## MillsMixx (Mar 14, 2017)

BTW I must say how incredibly fast my download was for such a large (both 16 & 24bit) library. I was expecting to be waiting all day but only waited about an hour. I choose the US West download button option being in Seattle and....BAM!
Thanks Sonokinetic!


----------



## Vastman (Mar 14, 2017)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Thanks for all your kind comments, much appreciated.
> 
> @mac Please contact us in support when you encounter issues like this, that's the best way to get your issue resolved as we can look at your account in detail.


I've mentioned before how their loyalty program sucks... And suggested one like orange tree samples... To no avail... I own 6 phrase libraries... I'll b passing on this one, although I'd love it...


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Mar 15, 2017)

Vastman said:


> I've mentioned before how their loyalty program sucks... And suggested one like orange tree samples... To no avail... I own 6 phrase libraries... I'll b passing on this one, although I'd love it...


Hi vastman,

We're sorry you feel that way. We consider the 20% 2 week introduction price to be basically the first tier of our loyalty program since people who follow us will be in the know and know to purchase then to get the product at a better rate than full price.

We might update the loyalty program in the future, but here's a brief explanation of how it works at the moment;

The 20% completer discount is when you complete your bundle, so get all of the orchestral products you don't yet own, in one go.
The other discounts are for when you already have either all orchestral products and just add this last one (you'd get espressivo for 189), or all of our other non-orchestral libraries too, where you would be eligible for the 169 pricepoint.


----------



## procreative (Mar 15, 2017)

Vastman said:


> I've mentioned before how their loyalty program sucks... And suggested one like orange tree samples... To no avail... I own 6 phrase libraries... I'll b passing on this one, although I'd love it...



I disagree, there are not many companies that offer loyalty discounts on top of the intro price. As they said if you have at least 5 other phrase titles it's €189 that's €60 off.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Mar 15, 2017)

procreative said:


> I disagree, there are not many companies that offer loyalty discounts on top of the intro price. As they said if you have at least 5 other phrase titles it's €189 that's €60 off.


not quite I'm afraid...see my explanation above. 
I do think we need to rephrase the loyalty program wording, we will look into that


----------



## fiestared (Mar 15, 2017)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Hi vastman,
> 
> We're sorry you feel that way. We consider the 20% 2 week introduction price to be basically the first tier of our loyalty program since people who follow us will be in the know and know to purchase then to get the product at a better rate than full price.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Thanks for your explanations. I must say I really like your libraries and your Loyalty Prog, but when buying your products, it's not very easy to use it, for exemple when I bought Maximo(when it was launched), I didn't know how to use the Loyalty Program, so I didn't use it and didn't had these 20 off the price, only because it's not automatically done in the cart !


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Mar 15, 2017)

fiestared said:


> Thanks for your explanations. I must say I really like your libraries and your Loyalty Prog, but when buying your products, it's not very easy to use it, for exemple when I bought Maximo(when it was launched), I didn't know how to use the Loyalty Program, so I didn't use it and didn't had these 20 off the price, only because it's not automatically done in the cart !


in cases like that please contact support.sonokinetic.net, that's what we're there for. We always aim to improve the process and make sure everybody is treated fairly if the process fails.


----------



## krops (Mar 15, 2017)

Seconded. Sonokinetic's support is fantastic; they're always very quick and helpful.


----------



## procreative (Mar 15, 2017)

All I know is if you are logged in and you have a user account with all the products purchased registered in it, it does not matter which loyalty discount button you press as the price is auto calculated.

I stand corrected on the price though its €189.99 so a €50 saving on full price. But you still need only 5 of the phrase libraries to qualify for the 20% off which only makes any sense when its not on introduction.

But thats the only odd thing, products no longer on introduction do not seem to have the loyalty discount option anymore.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Mar 15, 2017)

procreative said:


> All I know is if you are logged in and you have a user account with all the products purchased registered in it, it does not matter which loyalty discount button you press as the price is auto calculated.
> 
> I stand corrected on the price though its €189.99 so a €50 saving on full price. But you still need only 5 of the phrase libraries to qualify for the 20% off which only makes any sense when its not on introduction.
> 
> But thats the only odd thing, products no longer on introduction do not seem to have the loyalty discount option anymore.



so yes and no;
the 189.90 pricepoint is only available when you have all orchestral phrase libraries except the newest one, so at this moment that means 10 libraries

The introduction discount is 20% off the full price of 249,90 making it 199,90 for the first two weeks after release

the 20% completion discount only applies to a combined purchase of all the orchestral phrase libraries you are still lacking, where 20% will be discounted off the total amount, making it like a custom bundle discount.

Hope this clarifies it more


----------



## procreative (Mar 15, 2017)

Aha, then that is complicated and not so obvious! I can see why many are frustrated then (which as a lucky owner of all of them never was an issue for me)...


----------



## mac (Mar 15, 2017)

Ja, its pretty frustrating as basically, unless you own the whole orchestral range, you get no loyalty discount. Problem being, I have absolutely no need and will never purchase Da Capo, so I'll never be eligible for a loyalty discount, even if I own every other product. 

@Sonokinetic BV do have brilliant products and customer support though, and that's what matters. I just hold out for the sales


----------



## JonSolo (Mar 15, 2017)

Sales...really isn't that kind of where you can score (no pun intended)? Loyalty is a bonus of sorts. They really don't have to do it. Some places never have sales or offer no discounts other than at release. I think the libraries offered by Sonokinetic are priced good right out the door. When they have a sale (um, where is your famous Spring sale, BTW, heh) it is even more awesome! Their newest products tend not to go back on sale for awhile keeping early buyers super happy. Though their loyalty program needs to either be a wash or retooled, it is what it is and their products are worth the entry costs. Don't hold out because it doesn't work for you. The products are worth it.


----------



## procreative (Mar 15, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> Sales...really isn't that kind of where you can score (no pun intended)? Loyalty is a bonus of sorts. They really don't have to do it. Some places never have sales or offer no discounts other than at release. I think the libraries offered by Sonokinetic are priced good right out the door. When they have a sale (um, where is your famous Spring sale, BTW, heh) it is even more awesome! Their newest products tend not to go back on sale for awhile keeping early buyers super happy. Though their loyalty program needs to either be a wash or retooled, it is what it is and their products are worth the entry costs. Don't hold out because it doesn't work for you. The products are worth it.



And anyway on intro its not much of a saving anyway (€10), so thats not a reason to hold off.


----------



## lucky909091 (Mar 15, 2017)

I would like to know which tuning is the basis of "Espressivo" when I freshly load an instrument into Kontakt.
Is it 440 Hz or another tuning?

At this point, I would like to criticize some of the last libraries from Sonokinetic, although I am a longtime user and a loyal customer over the years.

I am solely working with other libraries and synthesizer tuned at 440 Hz and everytime I load a Sonokinetic library I forget that I must have a look over the tuning at first. This is a show-stopper within a fast working process.

In my opinion, it would have been a good idea to freshly start EVERY Sonokinetic library with 440 Hz.

But this is just a small downer within some really great products.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Mar 15, 2017)

lucky909091 said:


> I would like to know which tuning is the basis of "Espressivo" when I freshly load an instrument into Kontakt.
> Is it 440 Hz or another tuning?
> 
> At this point, I would like to criticize some of the last libraries from Sonokinetic, although I am a longtime user and a loyal customer over the years.
> ...



It's 442 for espressivo, actually for all of our orchestral instruments, we record in 442.
In espressivo there is no tuning selector because of the atonal nature of the material. You can tune each phrase in the instrument up to two semitones up and down though, stepless, and if you want to do the entire instrument in one go, set the kontakt global tune to -0.06 which makes it 440.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Mar 15, 2017)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> It's 442 for espressivo, actually for all of our orchestral instruments, we record in 442.



I have Tutti, Tutti Vox, Vivace, Minimal and Ostinato, and somehow I did not know this re: tuning. I feel really awesome now.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 15, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> Sales...really isn't that kind of where you can score (no pun intended)? Loyalty is a bonus of sorts. They really don't have to do it. Some places never have sales or offer no discounts other than at release. I think the libraries offered by Sonokinetic are priced good right out the door. When they have a sale (um, where is your famous Spring sale, BTW, heh) it is even more awesome! Their newest products tend not to go back on sale for awhile keeping early buyers super happy. Though their loyalty program needs to either be a wash or retooled, it is what it is and their products are worth the entry costs. Don't hold out because it doesn't work for you. The products are worth it.


Yup.


----------



## SimonViklund (Mar 15, 2017)

@Sonokinetic
What strikes me - even more than the quality of the recording or the accessability of the interface - is how _exceptionally_ well written those phrases are. I'd pay good money just to get MIDI files of all those Bernard Herrmann-esque ostinatos and passages!

It would be a superb opportunity for someone like me (who doesn't read sheet music) to reverse engineer the harmonies etc. and learn how to make similar music with my multisampled orchestral library of choice. Not that I think it would be possible to make it sound as real as Sonokinetic's recordings, but you know - just for the learning experience. Again; I'd pay good money just for the MIDI.

_If Sonokinetic wouldn't offer a MIDI pack for purchase, maybe it's a good business idea for someone else! _


----------



## procreative (Mar 15, 2017)

SimonViklund said:


> @Sonokinetic
> What strikes me - even more than the quality of the recording or the accessability of the interface - is how _exceptionally_ well written those phrases are. I'd pay good money just to get MIDI files of all those Bernard Herrmann-esque ostinatos and passages!
> 
> It would be a superb opportunity for someone like me (who doesn't read sheet music) to reverse engineer the harmonies etc. and learn how to make similar music with my multisampled orchestral library of choice. Not that I think it would be possible to make it sound as real as Sonokinetic's recordings, but you know - just for the learning experience. Again; I'd pay good money just for the MIDI.
> ...



Apart from this release, most of their other phrase titles have Midi drag and drop. However Midi alone is not so much use as to recreate them requires (a) knowledge of what articulations to use and (b) effective use of dynamics (I know as I have tried as an experiment).

And even if you succeed, it still does not quite have the same 'feeling' as live players.

I think this one had to be excluded as most of the phrases being aleotoric probably wouldn't make much sense as midi or have any real use as a lot of it is in the direction not the actual notes.


----------



## SimonViklund (Mar 15, 2017)

procreative said:


> Apart from this release, most of their other phrase titles have Midi drag and drop. However Midi alone is not so much use as to recreate them requires (a) knowledge of what articulations to use and (b) effective use of dynamics (I know as I have tried as an experiment).
> 
> And even if you succeed, it still does not quite have the same 'feeling' as live players.
> 
> I think this one had to be excluded as most of the phrases being aleotoric probably wouldn't make much sense as midi or have any real use as a lot of it is in the direction not the actual notes.


No MIDI drag-and-drop in this particular release? Oh that's a bummer. Far from all this content is made up of orchestral effects - I hear quite a lot of great melodies in the overview video alone that surely could have been made available in MIDI drag-and-drop:





After all, the sheet music for each instrument is available in the interface (the players must have had something to read when performing it, don't they) as shown at 5:55 in that same overview video. Even clusters are played with notes I assume, so even those could be expressed with MIDI.

But yeah, if the MIDI should be of any use you'd of course have to know what instrument should play the MIDI and with what articulation and dynamics. That goes without saying.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Mar 16, 2017)

SimonViklund said:


> No MIDI drag-and-drop in this particular release? Oh that's a bummer. Far from all this content is made up of orchestral effects - I hear quite a lot of great melodies in the overview video alone that surely could have been made available in MIDI drag-and-drop:
> 
> After all, the sheet music for each instrument is available in the interface (the players must have had something to read when performing it, don't they) as shown at 5:55 in that same overview video. Even clusters are played with notes I assume, so even those could be expressed with MIDI.
> 
> But yeah, if the MIDI should be of any use you'd of course have to know what instrument should play the MIDI and with what articulation and dynamics. That goes without saying.



Hi Simon, we chose not to include midi drag drop in Espressivo since most of the material would not reflect well. You would end up with just a few draggable phrases, the ones from the melodic section probably, and we felt that that would not enhance the experience enough to warrant the possible confusion it would introduce at the same time. The charm of just about all the material in Espressivo is in the performance, and we felt we shouldn't detract from that. Hope that explains our stance on it.


----------



## SimonViklund (Mar 16, 2017)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Hi Simon, we chose not to include midi drag drop in Espressivo since most of the material would not reflect well. You would end up with just a few draggable phrases, the ones from the melodic section probably, and we felt that that would not enhance the experience enough to warrant the possible confusion it would introduce at the same time. The charm of just about all the material in Espressivo is in the performance, and we felt we shouldn't detract from that. Hope that explains our stance on it.


I get your reasoning - still it's a bummer for me because I'm very fascinated by the Bernard Herrmann sound and would have loved to get whatever MIDI data I could get!


----------



## JonSolo (Mar 16, 2017)

I don't think the MIDI data could reflect (at least not in a "clean" way) what some of those samples are doing. You should be able to get many of the notes by ear, even if the performance is hard to duplicate with traditional samples.


----------



## procreative (Mar 16, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> I don't think the MIDI data could reflect (at least not in a "clean" way) what some of those samples are doing. You should be able to get many of the notes by ear, even if the performance is hard to duplicate with traditional samples.



Or treat learning to read the provided score as a challenge that might pay off. Although I can talk, I did Grade 5 Music Theory when I was 12, but have forgotten most of it as I am too lazy and although I can work out notes from scores it takes me ages!


----------



## fiestared (Mar 16, 2017)

procreative said:


> Or treat learning to read the provided score as a challenge that might pay off. Although I can talk, I did Grade 5 Music Theory when I was 12, but have forgotten most of it as I am too lazy and although I can work out notes from scores it takes me ages!


I've been told it's like bicycle


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Mar 17, 2017)

Here is the detailed tutorial where Reuben explores Espressivo functionality in more depth


----------



## The Darris (Mar 18, 2017)

I've been working with Espressivo since release and I do have to say that this might be my favorite release of theirs. I won't get into the specifics of my review here, but I will say that the percussion phrases have filled a monstrous hole in the sampling industry. The rest of the library is designed in a way that makes triggering and performing these types of phrases very simple and fun to play. Well done Sonokinetic!!

Best,

C


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Mar 20, 2017)

Here is a DAWCast showing Sascha Knorr working his magic with "Espressivo"


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Mar 27, 2017)

The "Espressivo" introductory discount ends on April 1st 00:00h CET, just a few days left to pick up the discount.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Mar 31, 2017)

Only a few hours left to get Espressivo at the introductory price


----------

